# We think our girl may be pregnant, thoughts?



## craftymama86 (Jul 13, 2016)

We were told when we got her May 26th she may be pregnant. The man we got her from had her for only two weeks, it was just too much for him to milk her and couldn't do it daily. She looked like she "could" be when we got her, but now she's getting bigger. Hubby isn't worried about how far along she is, but he would like to confirm that she is, if she is. I'll likely be able to afford the rest next month but in the meantime I thought I would share pics here.

May 26th/27th



 
Today...


 

I wish I had gotten more detailed pics when we first got her.


----------



## TAH (Jul 13, 2016)

I have no idea. Can you contact the people you got her from and see if she was exposed to a buck? @Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @babsbag


----------



## babsbag (Jul 13, 2016)

It's hard to tell. Her udder looks bigger but are you milking her? You can either take her to a vet and have an ultrasound done or draw blood and sending it to Bio-tracking then you will know for sure.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 13, 2016)

I was going to say the same thing Babs said 

Do you know the last day that she could have been exposed to a buck?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 13, 2016)

Ditto what @babsbag  & @Goat Whisperer  said.

It could be that she is just getting better nutrition and you are properly milking her now.

Blood test is what I'd shoot for.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 13, 2016)

I am lucky to have a great vet that will do ultrasounds on goats for the cost of one office visit...$35.00 . She can tell after one month if they are bred or not. She does a mobile clinic for our dairy club in Jan. which is really convenient.  In Nov. when we do our Goat Ed. Day there is a vet from UC Davis that comes and does ultrasounds too. He has really fancy equipment and can tell you how many kids the doe is carrying. He isn't always right, but not always wrong either.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 13, 2016)

Only thing you will be concerned with is drying her off so she has colostrum for the kids.   Saanens like to keep milking!   One of mine could milk for over a year without freshening.  She doesn't like to dry!!    One daughter looks to be heading same way.  Nice if you don't have a buck as it saves time/money for breeding.

She doesn't give as much, obviously, as when in full milk but 1/2 gal +  a day.  In full milk she gives over gal a day.

I'd have her checked to know what to do with milking.


----------



## TAH (Jul 13, 2016)

The colostrum dons't come in till the last 24 ours of kidding.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 13, 2016)

Mini Horses said:


> Only thing you will be concerned with is drying her off so she has colostrum for the kids.





TAH said:


> The colostrum dons't come in till the last 24 ours of kidding.



Yeah, no worries... no need to worry about drying off.

We milked our doe the night before she kidded. Long story- didn't think the breeding took and she is "girthy and stout" ... seriously never would have guessed.... she surprised us next am with twins.
Talk about shock!
They got what they needed! She had plenty. She will milk forever... she is a nightmare to try to dry off. 

Drying off a doe is really to help them grow the kid and keep in good condition so as to not tax the body... most people dry off 2 months before kidding. Not all does dry off though.


----------



## craftymama86 (Jul 13, 2016)

We milk her once a day currently, which has increased her milk. The guy we got her from milked her sporadically. He didn't have any bucks with her but that doesn't mean she wasn't exposed before he got her, he only had her two weeks.

I thought they "had" to be dried off for the colostrum to come in when they kid. Do they still produce colostrum when they kid if they've been in milk??


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 13, 2016)

Yes, like above. My doe had plenty, and she was milked  out 12 hours earlier.
 You will notice however because of the hormones that milk from the night before will taste nasty. Next day after she kidded it was nice and orangy yellow. 

You will NOT want to drink the milk for about the first week after she kids if she is pregnant.


----------



## craftymama86 (Jul 13, 2016)

We probably won't milk her for a while after she kids, if she is pregnant.


----------



## Hybridchucks (Feb 8, 2018)

Update?


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 8, 2018)

She hasn't been back since Aug 2016... Hope she comes back with an update though. Would be nice.


----------



## Hybridchucks (Feb 9, 2018)

Yes I saw.. :/ Yes that would be lovely.


----------

